# Old Model A Monarch



## JXg76 (Aug 8, 2014)

I just recently picked up this lathe and I'm wanting to restore it eventually. I have always worked on modern lathes but have always liked the look of antique tools. At the moment I am trying to find out as much information about this lathe that I can. I do know that it is a Monarch Model A.


----------



## 97r82 (Aug 10, 2014)

Cool old cone head


----------



## Chris72 (Sep 5, 2014)

A real beauty. I have recently purchased my Model A. How are you getting on finding out and info? There will be a stamp on the tailstock end of the way (flat) Lot no. and machine no. There will also be the inspectors name. I contacted Monarch who were very helpful but did not keep records that far back. Mine is dated between 1913 and 1929. Looking around for information I think it is pre 1920 as it doesn't have the gearbox. Anyway some photographs of the restoration as you do it would be great. I will put some on as soon as possible. I guess you have found out by now that trying to find out any info on these ancient prices of art is like trying to find a needle in a very big haystack. I thinking was brought over here to the UK before WW2. Regards Chris72


----------



## Cadillac STS (Sep 6, 2014)

JXg76 said:


> I just recently picked up this lathe and I'm wanting to restore it eventually. I have always worked on modern lathes but have always liked the look of antique tools. At the moment I am trying to find out as much information about this lathe that I can. I do know that it is a Monarch Model A.




I just noticed the tail stock side bench support looks much stronger and heavier than the head side.  Is that to give it some weight so as not to tip over that way?


----------



## Chris72 (Sep 8, 2014)

I think it's the way that the photograph has been taken. I have just been to look at mine and they are identical. The machine is roughly 2.6m long so you can see that the photograph has been taken at quit an angle so I guess it's one of those optical illusions.


----------



## JXg76 (Sep 9, 2014)

I haven't found any info on the lathe yet. I'm still in tn the process of putting it back together after getting it home. Hopefully I'll get off my ass soon and start doing something about it.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's a link to a manual for your lathe.  This is about all that exists on these old lathes.

http://pounceatron.dreamhosters.com/docs/monarch/monarch-lathe-brochure.pdf

Ken


----------



## corbinstein (Mar 12, 2021)

here's a couple pictures of mine when I bought it. hopefully someone has more info on these somewhere. I have downloaded the brochure. mine has power feed and cross-feed, but no gearbox. wierd.


----------

